# TB I'm looking at



## Princess Bubblegum (Jul 3, 2012)

Well.. More than looking at, LOL. I love him a bunches.










Anything I should be careful of?


----------



## sapphiresrider (Dec 19, 2011)

He looks a little on the thin side in that photo


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Jul 3, 2012)

sapphiresrider said:


> He looks a little on the thin side in that photo


He was a racer. Had a decent career, actually!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely looking horse - what are you wanting to do with him? His neck does look a little short though that could be the angle of the photo. Do you have any photos of him from behind and in front? Any of him trotting from the side? and also a close up of his head - I am allways interested in the eye ;-)


----------



## Coconut Cruncher (Sep 19, 2012)

For the thin comment; he looks tucked and light from a very finished racing career. I've never seen a thoroughbred in perfect racing condition come out without dropping.

He has nice straight legs, how thin the pasterns and the cannons on his front legs are though scare me.
He looks incredibly turned out at the knee in his nearside front.

He has a nice length of back. His shoulder is just a tad on the straight side, not a bad thing if you're interested in jumping, it'll mean for a tighter tuck at the knee's. He has horrible hip angles (atleast form the picture, it's not the greatest confo shot).
His neck ties in very high, and he has a pretty dull coat as well.

But in saying that, atleast 75% of those things I mentioned don't matter 
I have a feeling he'd make an awesome jumper with the right training, food and rider.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Too straight behind which shows in his hocks.. but a VERY strong back. The rest looks like a Thoroughbred in an awkward stance. 

I would try to bring this one along if I was buying.


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Jul 3, 2012)

Well Im buying him so Ill update with pictures soon. I plan on doing fox hunting eventually, but just jumping for now. We have him going between standards with poles on the ground, and he's starting to understand it, LOL.

He's a really kind horse, which is what I was looking for. He has lost a lot of muscle and weight upon moving to his current owner's, but I know they feed him well.. Which did kind of worry me. I watched him eat, and he just didnt seem to care for food. I haven't gotten a repurchase exam yet :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You should probably treat him for ulcers, if he is off his feed, losing weight and fresh off the track - all big red flags for ulcers.


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Jul 3, 2012)

AlexS said:


> You should probably treat him for ulcers, if he is off his feed, losing weight and fresh off the track - all big red flags for ulcers.


I'll be happy if that's what it is (Not happy but.. Well, you know. ) I am also getting treated for ulcers right now, LOL!

Do I have to get a vet out for that, or can I just treat for it anyway? :/ I'm trying to keep my bills low right now.. I know horse health comes first, obviously is something serious came up I'd be right on it.

BTW Thanks everyone so far, it's a LOT of help to me! I'm still a newbie at judging conformation.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful boy ! I agree for Ulcers and deworming.
enjoy your new horse


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I'd have your vet check for ulcers while doing the PPE. I wouldn't treat anything on my own without having a vet's recommendation. You may not want to spend a lot now for extra tests., but it will save you in the long run. I'd like to know how to treat my horse, then spending lots of cash and time down the road trying to put weight on my horse when with ulcers, you won't get results until you treat them.


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

Very cute boy...his neck muscles are much more developed below than they are above so with some down time those over developed bottom of the neck muscles should become less tone making it easier for him to develop the muscles on top of his neck.

Have the vet check him out. But if he hasn't been off the track for too long, I wouldn't be surprised if he's lost weight. Geldings tend to be affected a bit more (in general) to new places and new lifestyles so they will lose weight. I brought my OTTB home from the track and it took a long time to get him food that he liked (if there was a single pellet in his food, he would poop in his food bucket, he was very spoiled on the track). Even now (it's been 2 years) he likes his food but he's not an excitable eater. We call him "Pokey Pony" has to be the first one to eat because otherwise all the horse's would be ready to tear down their stall doors waiting for him to finish so they could go out in the fields 


Your soon to be boy looks like he has good bone structure (I love the long legs) and he has a very cute face. Have you found any information on his bloodlines?


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Jul 3, 2012)

His dam is Bossy Boots, sire is Kiridashi.  I was watching him eat, and he just doesn't seem to like eating, he has more fun playing with his blanket.. LOL. It fits him fine though, and according to past owners, hes always done this. I will have him checked for ulcers though.

I did bring him peppermints one day, and he LOVES them. I also looked at his winnings, and he didn't do too bad at all.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Because he's not racing and expending the calories he doesn't need as much feed, hay yes but not the supplemental feed.


----------

